Ask HN: What are some blockchain companies that YCombinator is involved in? - btcmike
======
yadakhov
Coinbase is the biggest blockchain company ycombinator is involved with.

Another one that just ICO'ed is Request Network - PayPal 2.0.

------
ramlal
Request Network is supposed to be huge in the near future.

~~~
gesman
Disclaimer please? :)

